# Extremely nervous about spaying my dog



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

She'll be eight and a half months old when I get her spayed. The vet here doesn't have laser surgery, so it's going to be done the old-fashioned way. I know tons of dogs get spayed, it's a very common surgery...but she's such a small dog, she must be less than 5 pounds. She's a "morkie" - maltese/yorkie mix. 

I'm extremely worried about using anasthesia with a dog this small. I can picture the phone call now - "She didn't react well to the anasthesia...this sometimes happens with small dogs...we're sorry." 

I think what bothers me the most is that it will be COMPLETELY my fault if something does happen to her. I look at her running around now, perfectly happy and healthy, and if I take her in for this unnatural surgery and something happens to her...ugh.

It's weird, because I've never been "against" spaying before. Growing up, we got all our pets spayed. I always wondered why people would ever NOT get them spayed, unless they wanted to breed them (which I don't). But now...it's a little different, when *you're* the owner, and it's *your* dog going under the knife.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, it is quite unnerving. My dog was about 7 lbs when she went under. Just make sure it is a good practice and they use all the safety measures possible. 

If you don't spay and she gets impregnated by a dog much bigger than her it would be an even worst outcome.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I had my little girl done she is only 5.2lbs plus she had retained baby teeth pulled too. Yes I was worried. She had conventional surgery. She did fine. Are you comfortable with your vet? If so make an appointment to discuss the surgery and address any concerns that you have. This will help ease your apprehension. I don't think I would take my little one to a vet I didn't know just because he/she does laser surgery.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

We've had this vet for years...I'm pretty confident in her abilities. I guess I could have the best vet in the world for this, and I'd still be a wreck. Just wanted to see if anyone on here had horror (or success) stories about little dogs + spaying...


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I just recently had my 5 pound Chihuahua puppy spayed. It was very unnerving for me as well, and I felt even worse when we got her home and all she wanted to do was sit in her crate and watch things in her anesthesia-driven daze.. The far-off look in her eyes almost killed me, hahah.

But she's healing just fine and is back to her happy, active self again.. 

Don't worry--your pup should be fine.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Will your vet use inhalant anesthetic? Much safer, and they come out of it so quickly, with no dopiness. I'm a big fan. Ask your vet what kind of anesthetic she uses.

I have no experience with little dogs (I think 35 pounds is little!), but I did have my 4-pound bunny spayed  . And she did great.


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

*hugs* When I got Rufus neutered a couple months ago, it was SO nerve wrecking, and he's a larger breed of dog! I went through the same emotions as you.

The thing to remember is that fortune is on your side. The likelyhood of something going wrong is small. And please do not blame yourself if there is any complication at all. You are being a responsible owner by having her spayed. 

All will go fine and this will be over sooner than you think!


----------



## Summerhawk (Mar 23, 2009)

I got Jojo when she was about 6 months old and, believe it or not, she had already been spayed!!!  She was about 3 pounds at the time. She's only 5 pounds now (only a teensy bit overweight, but some of that is due to the fact that she is heavily muscled for a toy poodle). I know it's unnerving - I was a wreck when Songa got done, and she was 9 months, and 50 pounds!! 

I'm not sure how to help you get through it, except that there's lots of people here who know what you're going through, and are here for support.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The nervousness that comes with spaying is over pretty quickly.

The nervousness that comes with having a female dog in heat lasts a lifetime.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

RonE said:


> The nervousness that comes with spaying is over pretty quickly.
> 
> *The nervousness that comes with having a female dog in heat lasts a lifetime*.


Agreed.

I had a crap experience with the last dog I had neutered. And I love my vet.

He "came to" before they expected, and chewed himself to pieces. They had to put him back under to put him back together. They were extremely apologetic. He did not really "wake up" again until way later that night. It was very sad.

I have a female that is due for spaying. I am nervous as well, but it really has nothing to do with how I feel about the vet...


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm going to go ahead and go through with it...it's not until May though. It's nice learning that others feel the same way I do, regardless of what size/age their dog was.


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

I anesthetized a 2 lb, 10 year old the other day and he did great. Small dogs lose body heat easily so we have to be really agressive about keeping them warm. Other than that, they are like any other dog.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I took Lola to the vet I use to get spayed just for the reason of him putting her under. I could have saved a few bucks by going to a spay clinic but I did not want to risk it. She walked around like an old lady for 2 days but that was about it.


----------

